#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод Opanayika (эпитет Дхаммы)

## Кхантибало

Выясняются интересные разночтения в переводе этого термина англоязычными авторами.

Вот например Тханиссаро Бхикху в одном из (последних?) переводов использует слово pertinent - уместная, подходящая.
Сандиттика сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....047.than.html

Многие другие англоязычные авторы, например сестра Упалаванна, переводят как leading inward(s) - ведущая вглубь.
Сандиттика сутта: http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...kavaggo-e.html

А вот здесь: http://buddhism.lib.ntu.edu.tw/BDLM/...ing/vanda4.htm в комментарии я вижу ещё одно толкование: "It leads to the goal (opanayiko)" ведущая к цели (т.е. к Ниббане). Точно такое же толкование даётся в пали-английском словаре PTS.

В словаре Ven. Buddhadatta's Pali-English Dictionary даётся такой перевод: leading to; bringing near.

В пали-русском словаре http://www.dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.htm нахожу ещё одно, совершенно новое толкование: "достойный применения, применимый".

Как так получается? Или все варианты - правильные?

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Павел.

Так, вроде то же яйцо, только вид сбоку. Даже по-русски почти синонимами выглядят предложенные переводы.

----------


## Кхантибало

Я думаю, что здесь как минимум два разных понятия - применимая на практике (достойная применения, подходящая для применения) и ведущая к Ниббане.

В переводимом мной сейчас Wheel206 "Буддийская практика для мирян" говорится:
These offerings lead one to concentrate the mind when reciting the Refuges and Precepts, the recollections and during meditation. 
So we can see that these actions agree with that quality of the Dhamma called "leading inward" (opanayiko). 

Подношения позволяют сконцентрировать ум в процессе принятия Прибежища и Правил нравственного поведения, а также памятований и во время медитации. 
Отсюда становится понятно, что эти поступки согласуются с качеством Дхаммы, называемым "ведущая вглубь [себя?]" (opanayiko).

----------


## Ассаджи

У Тханиссаро Бхиккху часто встречаются необычные толкования терминов. К сожалению, он их никак не обосновывает. Насколько я понимаю, они интуитивные.

А в основном буддийские авторы опираются на словарь Рис-Девидса:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...?c.1:1:34.pali

Словарь Маргарет Коун, лучший на данный момент, дает толкование:

opanayika, mfn. [from upanaya; BHS aupanayika], 
fit for bringing near, for taking to oneself;
fit for making use of;
deserving to be used;

upanaya, m. [ts], 1. bringing near; bringing near (to death); application (the fourth part of a five-part syllogism);

Вообще в данном контексте чаще употребляется "opaneyyiko":

opaneyyika, mfn. [=opanayika qv], fit for bringing near;

Именно значение "подходящая для того, чтобы приблизить" в данном случае самое точное.

----------


## sergey

Можно еще посмотреть сложение этого слова. В словаре Рис-Девис оно выводится из upaneti (upanaya видимо производное от этого глагола?) - upa + neti
По Рис-Девис:
Neti - to lead, guide, conduct, to take, carry (away) т.е. вести, нести куда-либо.
upa - приставка, означающая близость, обычно в значении приближения в направлении  к верху (к примеру к вершине).

Так и получается, нечто ведущее, приближающее к ...

----------


## Ассаджи

Словарь Маргарет Коун дает такие значения "upaneti":

upaneti, ~ayati, pr. 3 sg. [S. upanayati], 
leads to, brings near to (+acc.); 
adds; 
proffers, offers; 
brings to (an end), leads to (death);
makes use of, puts to use;
uses up;
initiates, takes as disciple;
adduces, cites, alludes to;

upaneyya(1), absol. of upaneti qv. 
upaneyya(2), mfn., fpp of upaneti qv.
upaneyya(3), mfn. [from upaneti], leading to, bringing to;

----------


## sergey

Словарь Рис-Девис дает схожие значения
Upaneti[upa+neti]
to bring up to, conduce, adduce;
to present, give.

но я написал о другом. Знание того, как слово составлено, из каких составных частей, может помочь понять его значение. Например, если бы я знал значение русских слов "вышел", "вынес",  "тащить" но не сталкивался со словом "вытащить"  :Smilie: ,  то мог бы понять его смысл по аналогии.
В данном случае слово составлено как upa + neti.

----------


## Кхантибало

А можно как-то определить - здесь действительный залог (она сама ведёт) или страдательный (она достойна, чтобы её применяли на практике) ?
В этом ведь тоже разночтения как у словарей, так и у переводчиков.

И вообще - может быть есть какое-то традиционное понимание этого термина, подкрепляемое суттами или комментариями?

----------


## Кхантибало

Вот что я нашёл.
Вроде бы в Saaratthadiipanii-.tiikaa (dutiyo bhaago) наиболее подробное толкование:

Upanetabboti opaneyyiko. Aya.m panettha vinicchayo : upanayana.m upanayo, aaditta.m cela.m vaa siisa.m vaa ajjhupekkhitvaapi bhaavanaavasena attano citte upanayana.m uppaadana.m arahatiiti opaneyyiko. Ida.m san.khate lokuttaradhamme yujjati, asan.khato pana attano citte aaramma.nabhaavena upanayana.m arahatiiti opaneyyiko, sacchikiriyaavasena alliiyana.m arahatiiti attho [V]. Atha vaa nibbaana.m upaneti ariyapuggalanti ariyamaggo upaneyyo, sacchikaatabbata.m upanetabboti phalanibbaanadhammo upaneyyo, upaneyyo eva opaneyyiko.

Если я правильно понимаю последнее предложение, то тут как раз и говорится, что она приближает к Ниббане, Восьмеричному пути благородных личностей и др. Остальные предложения пока не очень понятны, хотя много знакомых слов. Будет хорошо, если кто-нибудь переведёт  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ассаджи

> А можно как-то определить - здесь действительный залог (она сама ведёт) или страдательный (она достойна, чтобы её применяли на практике) ?
> В этом ведь тоже разночтения как у словарей, так и у переводчиков.
> 
> И вообще - может быть есть какое-то традиционное понимание этого термина, подкрепляемое суттами или комментариями?


Статья в словаре Маргарет Коун как раз опирается на авторитетные комментарии, и цитирует подобный приведенному Вами отрывок:

opaneyyika, mfn. [=opanayika qv], fit for bringing near; Sadd 787,27 (opanayiko va opaneyyiko sa"nkhato lokuttaradhammo attano cittena upanayana.m  sacchikiriyaavasena alliiyana.m arahatiiti opaneyyiko); 788,2 (upaneyyo va upaneyyiko).

Однако толкования в Аттхакатхе и Тике, а также в Висуддхимагге, многозначны. По сути даются все грамматически возможные варианты, от страдательного причастия будущего времени "upanetabba" до прилагательного "upaneyya".

Лично мне внушает доверие более четкое и однозначное толкование "приводящая (к Ниббане)" в Вимуттимагге.

----------


## Alert

Я думаю для точного понимания необходимо анализировать все шесть качеств Дхаммы. Вот как интерпретирует их досточтимый Ньянананда:

…six qualities of the Dhamma. We are told that the Dhamma is svaakkhaata, that it is well-proclaimed, sandi.t.thika, can be seen here and now, akaalika, timeless, ehipassika, inviting one to come and see, opanayika, leading one onwards, paccatta.m veditabbo vi~n~nuuhi, that it can be understood by the wise each one by himself.
...
Now there are these six qualities of the Dhamma, summed up in the well know formula, which every Buddhist believes in. This Dhamma is well-preached, svaakkhaato. It can be seen here and now, sandi.t.thiko, that is, one can see it by oneself here in this very world. It is timeless, akaaliko. It invites one to come and see, ehipassiko. It leads one on, opanayiko. It can be realized by the wise each one by himself, paccatta.m veditabbo vi~n~nuuhi.

Ближе всего "ведущая [к Ниббане]".

Чего нам нам сейчас недостает, так это качества "svaakkhaato"!  :Smilie:

----------

